# Poplar crane removal



## Reg (Mar 22, 2009)

We did this job yesterday morning, and was relatively straight-forward. The crane is 25t. Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8igeJ6zPqo


----------



## Raymond (Mar 22, 2009)

When I grow up I'll get a crane, you'll see.


----------



## techman (Mar 23, 2009)

Reg said:


> We did this job yesterday morning, and was relatively straight-forward. The crane is 25t. Thanks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8igeJ6zPqo



Very impressive, I liked how you balanced the cut logs and there was virtually no movement/swinging of the logs after the cut. One thing that wasn't clear however. Did you place all the slings in place before the cuts or did you climb up and place a sling prior to EACH cut?


----------



## Reg (Mar 24, 2009)

techman said:


> Very impressive, I liked how you balanced the cut logs and there was virtually no movement/swinging of the logs after the cut. One thing that wasn't clear however. Did you place all the slings in place before the cuts or did you climb up and place a sling prior to EACH cut?



The latter. Thanks


----------



## techman (Mar 24, 2009)

Reg said:


> The latter. Thanks



Thanks.


----------



## Little Monkey (Mar 24, 2009)

Why did you use slings for the barrel ?? rated or not it would spook me too much, personally I would stick with the chains,


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Great work reg. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Reg (Mar 24, 2009)

Little Monkey said:


> Why did you use slings for the barrel ?? rated or not it would spook me too much, personally I would stick with the chains,



Wasn't big enough to worry about, but I appreciate where you're coming from.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work and video Reg, I really like it. The 3120 in the tree is a nice touch. The rigging is excellent too.

Which helmet cam are you using? the POV1? It is very nice to be able to see the cuts like that.


----------



## Reg (Mar 25, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice work and video Reg, I really like it. The 3120 in the tree is a nice touch. The rigging is excellent too.
> 
> Which helmet cam are you using? the POV1? It is very nice to be able to see the cuts like that.



Thanks Nails and yes it is


----------



## Little Monkey (Mar 25, 2009)

Reg said:


> Wasn't big enough to worry about, but I appreciate where you're coming from.



nice photos, nice work, I had a look at the link and in some of the photos you are using a tool to push/lift off sections of timber, looks interesting what is it,
as you know yourself they are the most awkward to chog off and wedges are only really good for keeping the kerf open,,,


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 25, 2009)

Great work as always!


----------



## Reg (Mar 25, 2009)

Little Monkey said:


> nice photos, nice work, I had a look at the link and in some of the photos you are using a tool to push/lift off sections of timber, looks interesting what is it,
> as you know yourself they are the most awkward to chog off and wedges are only really good for keeping the kerf open,,,



It comes in 2 parts, a lever which twists the kerf open and a ratchet-tool that then crawls under the log, which with continued pumping of the handle carries/pushes the log over/off the edge of the spar. Thanks


----------



## JTinaTree (Mar 26, 2009)

Great work and vid as always Reg, on that Poplar Tree did it have some sort or cancor disease? It had a huge growth on the trunk, also why did the customer want it removed?


----------



## Reg (Mar 26, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> Great work and vid as always Reg, on that Poplar Tree did it have some sort or cancor disease? It had a huge growth on the trunk, also why did the customer want it removed?



Thanks. The tree wasn't diseased, that was just a huge burr at the base.
The owner no longer wanted the liability of it i.e. the tree was located in the carpark of a busy vets surgery as well as being adjecent to a major road into the city. The tree had been topped about 30 years ago so would have been a difficult one to prune while retaining any kind of decent form.

It may well have stood another 40 without any breakouts, but situated where it was, the guy wasn't prepared to take the chance.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 26, 2009)

We have 4 huge Poplars in the industrial estate and every year theres big branches snapping off, Those things are really brittle.
I want to take all 4 down but ive been overruled!


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 26, 2009)

great job


----------



## tonys tree (Jul 1, 2009)

*nicely done*

i still have to do things the old school way ropes slings etc. great job by the way


----------

